# Hirsch Offers New PulseCloud



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new PulseCloud, offered by Hirsch, now allows you to take your productivity on the go. Available to all owners of the new Tajima DG15 by Pulse digitizing software, PulseCloud allows embroiderers to upload all their designs to a secure location and work with them away from their desktops. Imagine having the capability to work from anywhere in your facility as well as from home, the car, the airport, essentially anywhere you go. 

From your mobile device PulseCloud gives you access to your designs so you can search, tag, show to customers, and post to social media. You also can edit, change text or fonts, change thread colors, and more. PulseCloud is connected to your embroidery equipment, which allows you to see which machines are running, find out why a machine has stopped, manage each machine’s job queue, and send new jobs. 

PulseCloud stores up to 100,000 designs and provides pertinent information about each one including how many bytes, how many stitches, and the dimensions of the embroidery file. It also shows a thumbnail of each design.

Another PulseCloud perk is bonus fonts. While there are 165 fonts included with DG15, there are 200 fonts available in the PulseCloud with more fonts to be added periodically. Thread charts from all major suppliers are included so no matter what brand thread you use, you can automatically change it from your phone.

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us 

Hirsch is a national distributor of Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and Automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, and Seit textile lasers.


----------

